# Fav Film from each year of the 2000's



## Felt (Jun 23, 2009)

Apologies if anything like this has been done before, I'm sure you're all aware of how abysmal the search function is...

Just say your favourite film from each of the last 9 years...

Mine...

*2000 - * Battle Royale
*2001 - * The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
*2002 - * The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers 
*2003 - * Azumi (LoTR couldn't get 3/3 )
*2004 - * Kill Bill Volume 2
*2005 - * A Bittersweet Life
*2006 - * Lucky Number Slevin
*2007 - * Superbad
*2008 - * Wall - E
*2009 - * Star Trek

I've probably missed some, it's hard to think.

I used Second panel. for help.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 23, 2009)

2000: Godzilla 2000
2001: Shrek
2002: Star Wars 2
2003: Pirates of the Carribean
2004: The Punisher
2005: Star Wars 3
2006: Talladega Nights
2007: Transformers
2008: Dark Knight
2009: Watchmen or Star Trek


----------



## martryn (Jun 23, 2009)

This will be tough and require some research. 

2000
#1: High Fidelity
#2: Wonder Boys
#3: Snatch

2001
#0: Band of Brothers
#1: The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
#2: Serendipity 
#3: Brotherhood of the Wolf

2002
#1: About a Boy
#2: Igby Goes Down
#3: Spirited Away

2003
#1: Ong-Bak: The Thai Warrior
#2: The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
#3: Once Upon a Time in Mexico

2004
#1: Howl's Moving Castle
#2: The Incredibles
#3: Garden State

2005
#1: Pride and Prejudice
#2: Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
#3: Serenity

2006
#1:The Prestige
#2: Apocalypto
#3: Casino Royale

2007
#1: 300
#2: Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
#3: The Mist

2008
#1: RocknRolla
#2: Iron Man
#3: Burn After Reading

2009
Taken - The only movie of '09 that deserves to be on my list.  

I can do just about every year.  I've got a catalog of films that I've seen on my computer which can be easily arranged by year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2009)

2000) Brother(followed by "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon")

2001) Fellowing of the Ring(followed by "Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters all out attack")

2002) The Ring(followed by "Blade 2")

2003) The Last Samurai(followed by "KIll bill volume 1")

2004) Million Dollar Baby(followed by "Hotel Rwanda")

2005) Match Point(followed by "Sin City")

2006) Fearless(followed by "Pan's Labyrinth)

2007) Gone Baby Gone(followed by "There will be blood")

2008) The Dark Knight(followed by "The Bank Job")


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't remember 90% of the movies I've watched over the past 9 years, but I must say that Match Point in 2005 was awesome.

2005) Match Point

I might add more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2009)

lol, I watched it in two parts. The first half did nothing for me. I didnt care for any of the characters. But the 2nd half amazed me, making it spectacular.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2009)

Blade 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, the movie really picked up during the second half. I'd love to watch that movie again, actually.


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

*2000 - * Meet the Parents
*2001 - * Moulin Rouge!
*2002 - * A Walk to Remember 
*2003 - * Finding Nemo
*2004 - * Crash
*2005 - * Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
*2006 - * Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
*2007 - * Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
*2008 - * The Dark Knight
*2009 - * Star Trek

It was hard to pick between some of them   Esp. 2004, that year had so many great movies.


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2009)

2000 - Battlefield Earth
2001 - Freddy Got Fingered
2002 - Death to Smoochy
2003 - *2 Fast 2 Furious*
2004 - Catwoman
2005 - The Dukes Of Hazzard
2006 - Basic Instinct 2
2007 - Epic Movie
2008 - Jumper
2009 - Dance Flick


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

2000: Castaway
2001: LotR
2002: LotR
2003: LotR
2004: Passion of the Christ
2005: Batman Begins
2006: Pirate of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest
2007: No Country for Old Men(did it release in 2007?) If not then a tie between There Will Be Blood and Transformers
2008:
1. The Dark Knight
2. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
3. Tropic Thunder
4. Iron Man
2009: Watchmen I guess


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 23, 2009)

*2000 - * Gladiator / Scary Movie
*2001 - * The Fast and Furious/How High/Super Troopers
*2002 - * The Bourne Identity  / Transporter
*2003 - * Bruce Almighty / Coffee and Cigarettes / Oldboy (prob fav of decade atm)
*2004 - * Collateral / Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind / Hotel Rwanda / Shaun of the Dead
*2005 - * Angel-A / Transporter 2 / Sin City
*2006 - * Brick / Scanner Darkly / Factotum / Crank
*2007 - * The Darjeeling Limited / Reno 911 / The Bourne Ultimatum
*2008 - * The Dark Knight / Kung Fu Panda / Wanted
*2009 - * Star Trek / Watchmen

I still gotta check out the new Crank movie and The Hangover still but I am broke atm.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> 2000 - Battlefield Earth
> 2001 - Freddy Got Fingered
> 2002 - Death to Smoochy
> 2003 - *2 Fast 2 Furious*
> ...



Clearly you're joking. The only passable movie is 2 fast 2 furious. Dance Flick, Epic Movie and Death to Smoochy are pure guilty pleasures.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

2000 - Gladiator/The Family Man/Frequency/Chocolat
2001 - Shrek/Ocean's Eleven/How High
2002 - Enough/Minority Report/8 Mile
2003 - Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King/Kill Bill Vol.1/Zatoichi
2004 - The Incredibles/The Bourne Supremacy/Kill Bill Vol.2
2005 - War of the Worlds/Crash/Saw II
2006 - Click/World Trade Center/Happy Feet
2007 - 300/Transformers/Spider-Man 3
2008 - The Dark Knight/Iron Man/Sex in the City
2009 - TBD


----------



## martryn (Jun 24, 2009)

Man, some peoples' lists...  Damn!  There are some shitty movies that people like.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 24, 2009)

2000- Final Destination

2001- Zoolander

2002- Spider-man

2003- Identity

2004- Shaun of the Dead

2005- Saw 2

2006- Casino Royale

2007- Hot Rod

2008- Cloverfield

2009- Coraline


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> 2000- Final Destination
> 
> 2001- Zoolander
> 
> ...



 You must be shrooming.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 24, 2009)

Not at all.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 24, 2009)

2000.
1. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
2. Meet the Parents
3. Final Destination

2001.
1. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
2. From Hell
3. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone

2002: 
1. The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
2. 28 Days Later
3. Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones

2003.
1. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
2. Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl
3. The Matrix Reloaded

2004.
1. Spiderman 2
2. Der Untergang (The Downfall)
3. Dawn of the Dead

2005. 
1. Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
2. Batman Begins
3. War of the Worlds

2006.
1. El Laberinto del Fauno (Pan's Labyrinth)
2. Casino Royale
3. Zwartboek (Black Book)

2007.
1. 300
2. 28 Weeks Later
3. Transformers

2008.
1. The Dark Knight
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

2009.
1. Star Trek
2. - 
3. -


----------



## Munken (Jun 24, 2009)

2000 - Gladiator
2001 - Hannibal
2002 - The Pianist
2003 - The Last Samurai
2004 - The Ladykillers
2005 - Batman begins / King Kong
2006 - Casino Royale
2007 - Ratatouille / 300
2008 - The Dark Knight
2009 - --


----------



## Higawa (Jun 24, 2009)

2000  Mission: Impossible II
2001  A Beautiful Mind
2002  The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
2003  The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
2004  The Passion of the Christ (just great movie)
2005  Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
2006  The Departed
2007  Charlie Wilson's War 
2008  The Dark Knight
2009  Till now Terminator 4 but I bet it will be the harry Potter in a fre months


I must say my real fav. ones lay a bit way back!
1994 where a great movie year:

Forrest Gump
Speed
Pulp Fiction
The Mask

aww thanks Hollie I nearly missed "Luckey Number Slevin" just really good and also good "21" but I dont know the year!


----------



## Munken (Jun 24, 2009)

94 was indeed a great year, you forgot about The Shawshank Redemption though.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 24, 2009)

*2000*:
1. _The Million Dollar Hotel_
2. _High Fidelity_
3. _O' Brother Where Art Thou?_
4. _Requiem for a Dream_

*2001*:
1. _The Royal Tenenbaums_
2. _Mullholland Drive_
3. _Frailty_
4. _The Devil's Backbone_

*2002*:
1. _Adaptation_
2. _28 Days Later_
3. _Gangs of New York_
4. _The Quiet American_

*2003*:
1. _Lost in Translation_
2. _Mystic River_
3. _The House of Sand and Fog_
4. _21 Grams_

*2004*:
1. _The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou_
2. _Bad Education_
3. _Layer Cake_
4. _Man on Fire_

*2005*:
1. _The Baxter_
2. _Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit_
3. _The Aristocrats_
4. _Capote_
(what a shit year)

*2006*:
1. _Pan's Labyrinth_
2. _Thank You for Smoking_
3. _Stranger Than Fiction_
4. _The Departed_


*2007*:
1. _Juno_
2. _Superbad_
3. _No Country for Old Men_
4. _Sweeny Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street_

*2008*:
1. _Gran Torino_
2. _Be Kind Rewind_
3. _Milk_
4. _Pineapple Express_

and I can't do 2009. :s


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 24, 2009)

^ Holy shit totally forgot about El Laberinto del Fauno.
One of my most favorite movies evar. 

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Sine (Jun 24, 2009)

2000 - American Psycho
2001 - Monsters Inc
2002 - Sympathy for Mr Vengeance
2003 - Oldboy
2004 - Man On Fire
2005 - A Bittersweet Life
2006 - Pan's Labyrinth
2007 - No Country for Old Men
2008 - Gran Torino
2009 - Starr Trek


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jun 27, 2009)

2000 - Snatch
2001 - Black Hawk Down
2002 - Gangs of New York
2003 - The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
2004 - Shaun of the Dead
2005 - Brick
2006 - The Departed
2007 - Hot Fuzz
2008 - The Dark Knight
2009 - Star Trek (So far)


----------



## Adachi (Jun 27, 2009)

2000 - Digimon: the Movie (I was a kid back then)
2001 - The Lord of the Rings: the Fellowship of the Ring / Monsters. Inc
2002 - The Lord of the Rings: the Two Towers / Spirited Away / Infernal Affairs
2003 - The Lord of the Rings: the Return of the King / Pirates of the Caribbean: the Curse of the Black Pearl / Holes
2004 - Crash / Howl's Moving Castle / The Incredibles (lol) / Kung Fu Hustle / national Treasure
2005 - The Chronicles of Narnia: the Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe / Batman Begins / Hitch
2006 - Pirates of the Caribbean: the Dead Man's Chest / Casino Royale / The Departed
2007 - Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End / Transformers
2008 - The Dark Knight / Iron Man / WALL-E
2009 - Taken / Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 27, 2009)

2000 is a tough one I only remember seeing Titan A.E. in theaters and I saw most of the movies released then after 2000. So #1 is Titan A.E. since I love that movie and it blew my mind seeing it in theaters. #2 is Girl Interrupted since it is one of my favorite movies ever but I didn't actually see it when it first came out. 

2001-LOTR 

2002-Star Wars Episode II

2003-Kill Bill

2004-Spider Man 2

2005-Star Wars Ep. 3

2006-Borat

2007-300

2008-Star Wars: Clone Wars

2009-So far Transformers 2


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2009)

*2000: *
_Cast Away
Next Friday
Pitch Black
Scary Movie
Shaft _

*2001: *
_Shrek
Ocean's Eleven
Osmosis Jones_

*2002: *
_Spiderman
Jackass: The Movie
Like Mike_


*2003:* 
_Finding Nemo
X2: X-Men United
Shark Tale
Final Destination 2_


*2004: *
_Spiderman 2
Dawn of the Dead
Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
Ocean's Twelve_

*2005:* 
_Batman Begins
George A. Romero's Land of the Dead
Coach Carter_

*2006:* 
_Pirates 
Telledega Nights
ATL
Jackass: Number 2_

*2007:* 
_The Mist (Martyn reminded me of the movie)
I Am Legend
_

*2008:* 
_The Dark Knight
Ironman
Cloverfield
The Forbidden Kingdom
Pineapple Express
_

*2009:* 
_The Hangover/Star Trek/-----------------_

Remebering movies is hard as hell.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 28, 2009)

Tough Question.... Lets see....

2000: Gladiator
2001: Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring
2002: Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
2003: Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
2004: Spider-Man 2
2005: Batman Begins
2006: Thank You for Smoking
2007: There Will Be Blood
2008: The Dark Knight

I won't do 2009 yet since I haven't seen that much yet.


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 28, 2009)

2000- Meet The Parents
2001- Monsters.Inc
2002- Bourne Identity
2003- Pirates of the Caribbean
2004- Shrek 2/50 First Dates
2005- King Kong
2006- Night at the Museum
2007- Superbad
2008- Harold & Kumar:Escape from Guantanamo Bay


----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

2000 - Battle Royale/Cast Away
2001 - Serendipity (chick flick I know, but it holds a significant sentimental meaning to me)
2002 - Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones/Catch me if you Can
2003 - LotR: Return of the King/ Kill Bill
2004 - Anchorman/National Treasure
2005 - Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
2006 - V for Vendetta
2007 - Ratatouille/ Hot Rod (the humor never got old with me.  Never)
2008 - Kung Fu Panda/W/Defiance
2009 - Star Trek


----------



## Podman (Jun 30, 2009)

2000 - Almost Famous

 2001 - Shrek

 2002 - Road to Perdition..., then  Star Wars Episode 2: Attack of the Clones

 2003- Old School

 2004 - Collateral

 2005 - Pride and Prejudice

 2006 - Borat

 2007 - Hot Fuzz

 2008 - Slum Dog Millienare

 2009 - Observe and Report so far, ..... Really.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 30, 2009)

*2000:*

Memento
Snatch
X-Men

*2001:*

Amelie
Super Troopers
Monsters, Inc

*2002:*

Bubba Ho Tep
Better Luck Tomorrow
Spider Man

*2003:*

Kill Bill
X-Men 2
Lost in Translation

*2004:*

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Shaun of the Dead
Spider-Man 2

*2005:*

Sin City
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
Serenity 

*2006:*

The Prestige
Pan's Labyrinth
The Departed

*2007:*

Superbad
Shoot Em Up
Transformers

*2008:*

The Dark Knight
The Wrestler
Religious

*2009:*

Moon
The Hangover
Star Trek

This made me realize how awesome 2004 and 2008 were.  They were _hard_ to narrow down to 3.


----------



## martryn (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm surprised Sin City didn't make your 2005 list, Goobs.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 30, 2009)

Shit shit shit, I missed it.  As much as I loved the others that was my fav.  *edits*


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2009)

Memento was 2000?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2009)

Forgot X-Men


----------



## Podman (Jul 1, 2009)

Scrap Start Wars Episode 2, Forgot 2002 was when my favorite movie of all time came out, Road to Perdition.


----------



## forkshy (Jul 1, 2009)

2000 - logan's run
2001 - logan's run
2002 - logan's run
2003 - logan's run
2004 - logan's run
2005 - logan's run
2006 - logan's run
2007 - logan's run
2008 - logan's run
2009 - logan's run


----------



## FaeryTail (Jul 2, 2009)

2000: How the Grinch Stole Christmas 
2001: Valentine
2002: Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets 
2003: Jeepers Creepers 2
2004: The Butterfly Effect
2005: Either Charlie and the Chocolate Factory or House of Wax.
2006: Its between Final Destination 3 & Step Up. 
2007: P.S I Love You
2008: Rambo
2009: The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------

